# Seersucker for my Wedding



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My fiancé and I are getting married at a resort in Mexico this Summer. She REALLY wants me to wear my seersucker. It's a traditional blue and white three button from Jos A Bank. I have two pair of white bucks.

This is not a first marriage for either of us. So, we are not wanting to do the huge wedding in the church with 10 people in the wedding party. It will be simple. 

So, here's where I need advice. She LOVES bow ties. Sadly, I only own one real bow tie. The rest are the clip on kind. 

Assuming I agree to wear a bow tie, I'm not sure about color. I'm also not sure about the color for my shirt. I think white would be the traditional choice. Any thoughts? 

Is it weird to get married in Seersucker?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Nothing weird about getting married in seersucker, if it's coherent with the rest of the ceremony and the season. 

Of course, I'm not and have never been married, and my brief stint in the wedding industry was during the fall, and not really working with a seersucker crowd. So those are some choice grains of salt.

White shirt, and basically any tie that isn't too shiny/formal for seersucker.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Love a seersucker suit! Nice choice, really. I'm not a bowtie fan, either, but considering she loves them, and this isn't any ordinary day, I'd just do it.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just my two cents, but traditionally for weddings the man, or any man should not take the spotlight away from the bride, depending on the people in attendance, and the venue, you may have people who are more curious about your seersucker suit, than her as a bride. That's a big no-no. As for the bow tie I would try and find a good madras tie, or a simple repp tie.

I must admit when it comes to seersucker, I do prefer to see it with a long tie, rather than a bow tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> Just my two cents, but traditionally for weddings the man, or any man should not take the spotlight away from the bride, depending on the people in attendance, and the venue, you may have people who are more curious about your seersucker suit, than her as a bride. That's a big no-no. As for the bow tie I would try and find a good madras tie, or a simple repp tie.
> 
> I must admit when it comes to seersucker, I do prefer to see it with a long tie, rather than a bow tie.


Though that's a valid concern, it's her request.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Dmontez said:


> Just my two cents, but traditionally for weddings the man, or any man should not take the spotlight away from the bride, depending on the people in attendance, and the venue, you may have people who are more curious about your seersucker suit, than her as a bride. That's a big no-no. As for the bow tie I would try and find a good madras tie, or a simple repp tie.
> 
> I must admit when it comes to seersucker, I do prefer to see it with a long tie, rather than a bow tie.


Nothing will take the focus off her. She's gorgeous and wearing a beautiful dress. Plus, the Seersucker is her idea.

I agree with you about the long tie. I'm not a skinny guy. Sometimes I think the a bow tie can highlight a belly.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that it is a great idea. And, considering the location of the wedding, it's very appropriate. A Mexican resort just doesn't sound like the perfect venue for a black tuxedo. Definitely go with the bow tie. Try to coordinate it with some other color in the wedding, like the bridal bouquet or something. Seersucker suits and bow ties are a natural match.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> I think that it is a great idea. And, considering the location of the wedding, it's very appropriate. A Mexican resort just doesn't sound like the perfect venue for a black tuxedo.


Not even with a red corsage and a purple sash?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not even with a red corsage and a purple sash?


I stand corrected :biggrin: (Just nix the red bandana)


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> My fiancé and I are getting married at a resort in Mexico this Summer. She REALLY wants me to wear my seersucker. It's a traditional blue and white three button from Jos A Bank. I have two pair of white bucks.
> 
> This is not a first marriage for either of us. So, we are not wanting to do the huge wedding in the church with 10 people in the wedding party. It will be simple.
> 
> ...


People get married quite frequently in seersucker in the deep South; nothing weird about it at all. Seersucker is frequently paired with bow ties that are a bit more "fun" than what one might otherwise wear, so it's not really the time to go conservative in your choices. Colors (especially pastels) are always great, as are chambrays, polka dots, and various prints. Personally I would go with a solid white shirt, as patterned shirts are tricky to do with seersucker. Let the bowtie speak rather than the shirt.

Just to throw out some varied ideas (which may or may not be for you depending on your level of comfort navigating such things):

(any of the three colors)
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/hyssop/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/rewind/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/hope-bowtie/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/2915/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/rewind-2/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/potluck/
https://www.rockavenuebowties.com/product/shades-blue/


----------



## Style&Pace (May 31, 2014)

Wow! Some really cool bow ties in there. You have almost got me rethinking my non-tux bow tie moratorium. I think you can't go wrong. The ties from the three companies show different moods and you should pick according to whether you are feeling more serious, playful, or modern about the occasion. My (probably controversial) suggestion would be to look at Ecru as a shirt color.

There being no strict protocol for dressing for marriage at a resort in Mexico it is no way weird to marry in seersucker. I hope it goes wonderfully and both of you get a lot of luck and happiness.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

S&P: Give in. You know you want to. After wearing bow ties a few times at work and getting favourable responses, I want to get more.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Style&Pace said:


> Wow! Some really cool bow ties in there. You have almost got me rethinking my non-tux bow tie moratorium. I think you can't go wrong. The ties from the three companies show different moods and you should pick according to whether you are feeling more serious, playful, or modern about the occasion. My (probably controversial) suggestion would be to look at Ecru as a shirt color.
> 
> There being no strict protocol for dressing for marriage at a resort in Mexico it is no way weird to marry in seersucker. I hope it goes wonderfully and both of you get a lot of luck and happiness.


The great thing about bow ties (especially with something like seersucker) is that you can wear colors and patterns that would look positively garish if put on a full-sized neck tie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Seersucker is a great choice for summer weddings in a hot and frequently humid locale. Also, my advice would be to stick with the bow tie....and congratulations on the pending nuptials!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok. You all have convinced me. Either plaid long tie or bow tie with a fun pattern.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just make sure it's cotton. Silk plaids look off with seersucker.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Silk prints, though, look dandy!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, congratulations. I agree with the above, for the locale (and since your fiancé requested it), I think seersucker will look awesome.

I would go with a white shirt (seersucker says enough and, for a wedding, the white will be the most elegant) and, as long as it works with any color theme you might have working for the wedding party, navy pin dot bow tie (a la Winston Churchill). Here's a link to one so you can see it, but many, many places sell it. The seersucker suit with white shirt and navy pin dot bow tie are elegant, refined and timeless - perfect for a wedding photo you will look at for decades.

https://www.beautiesltd.com/product...dot-bow-ties?gclid=CMWIv8Lr0b8CFcnm7AodgF8A6A

The best of luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Folks are right: you can wear just about any tie except a blue-and-white seersucker with a seersucker suit. Maybe stay away from ancient madder and wool, too. Madras and whimsical silk prints are nice. Something a little more formal like a churchill pindot, per Fading Fast's recommendation, would work too. Although, for my wedding, I'd spring for Ben Silver over Beau Ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> My fiancé and I are getting married at a resort in Mexico this Summer. She REALLY wants me to wear my seersucker. It's a traditional blue and white three button from Jos A Bank. I have two pair of white bucks.
> 
> This is not a first marriage for either of us. So, we are not wanting to do the huge wedding in the church with 10 people in the wedding party. It will be simple.
> 
> ...


I got married in seersucker and highly recommend it. I would recommend ditching the JAB suit, however, and getting a 3/2 sack from O'Connell's (they're on sale as we speak, so if there's one left in your size, you are in great luck). Before I settled on an OC seersucker for my wedding, I went through several JAB suits and sent them all back. The darts are deal killers--someone, I forget who, once compared darts on seersucker suits to scars, and that's spot on. They look absolutely horrid, and I don't know any place other than O'Connells that sells undarted seersucker suits. But again, act quickly, because they tend to move fast during this annual summer clearance.

Yes to white bucks, and yes to white shirt and also yes to bow tie. If you are feeling naughty, consider a madras bow tie--you can get away with that sort of thing in Mexico, I should think. Otherwise, I would go with a navy and white stripe, and make those stripes broad so that it doesn't come off as camouflage amid the seersucker. A solid navy tie might also work. Then again, a maroon-navy stripe might also work, as would a red-blue stripe. Don't forget the pocket square, either white, or navy or, ideally, white with navy pipe on the border. Socks are critical--insist on sky blue. The whole rig shouldn't set you back more than $500, which is money well spent. I've gotten a lot of post-wedding use from my seersucker.

In case I didn't mention it, you should get your suit from O'Connell's--move fast, because they are already running out of sizes. Here is a link--note how much cleaner and better the seersucker looks without darts:


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

R&R's suggestion of an O'Connell seersucker is on point , especially for a big man, (darted jackets go better with thin men). White bucks and white buttondown shirts are traditional, other collars require a more formal jacket). 

A Churchill spot tie is quite dressy and thus great for weddings, just not with a seersucker jacket which is far too informal to take a Churchill spot tie. A stripe tie is on about the same rung as seersucker on the informality to formality ladder.

The suggestion of Ben Silver for ties brings up the question of whether or not a man should wear the tie of a regiment he did not join, a club to which he does not belong , or a school he did not attend. Beau Ties on the other hand has striped ties not associated with regiments, clubs, or schools. Moreover, Beau ties gives one a choice of sizes and styles: butterflies of 3 1/2 or 2 1/2 in high, a straight cut 1 1/2 in high, and diamond points of 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 inches high, and a choice of neck sizes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

arkirshner said:


> R&R's suggestion of an O'Connell seersucker is on point , especially for a big man, (darted jackets go better with thin men). White bucks and white buttondown shirts are traditional, other collars require a more formal jacket).
> 
> A Churchill spot tie is quite dressy and thus great for weddings, just not with a seersucker jacket which is far too informal to take a Churchill spot tie. A stripe tie is on about the same rung as seersucker on the informality to formality ladder.
> 
> The suggestion of Ben Silver for ties brings up the question of whether or not a man should wear the tie of a regiment he did not join, a club to which he does not belong , or a school he did not attend. Beau Ties on the other hand has striped ties not associated with regiments, clubs, or schools. Moreover, Beau ties gives one a choice of sizes and styles: butterflies of 3 1/2 or 2 1/2 in high, a straight cut 1 1/2 in high, and diamond points of 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 inches high, and a choice of neck sizes.


For my own wedding rig, I broke a rule or two and went with white point collar and French cuffs. Given the occasion, I felt that was OK. I also--gasp--wore a matching tie (long, even--I wasn't into bows yet) and pocket square, royal/navy blue with white dots by Robert Talbott. It added an extra pop, I thought. It looked better than it sounds.

Can't emphasize the sack seersucker strongly enough. You will never regret it, or my name isn't Tweedy Don.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> .....They look absolutely horrid, and I don't know any place other than O'Connells that sells undarted seersucker suits. But again, act quickly, because they tend to move fast during this annual summer clearance.


I got my tan/white seersucker sack suit at J Press and I love it (see my post today in the Trad WAYW thread).


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> I got my tan/white seersucker sack suit at J Press and I love it (see my post today in the Trad WAYW thread).


I stand corrected. What I meant to say was, I know of no place other than OC's that sells SS suits that fit me. YMMV.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I got married in seersucker and highly recommend it. I would recommend ditching the JAB suit, however, and getting a 3/2 sack from O'Connell's (they're on sale as we speak, so if there's one left in your size, you are in great luck). Before I settled on an OC seersucker for my wedding, I went through several JAB suits and sent them all back. The darts are deal killers--someone, I forget who, once compared darts on seersucker suits to scars, and that's spot on. They look absolutely horrid, and I don't know any place other than O'Connells that sells undarted seersucker suits. But again, act quickly, because they tend to move fast during this annual summer clearance.
> 
> Yes to white bucks, and yes to white shirt and also yes to bow tie. If you are feeling naughty, consider a madras bow tie--you can get away with that sort of thing in Mexico, I should think. Otherwise, I would go with a navy and white stripe, and make those stripes broad so that it doesn't come off as camouflage amid the seersucker. A solid navy tie might also work. Then again, a maroon-navy stripe might also work, as would a red-blue stripe. Don't forget the pocket square, either white, or navy or, ideally, white with navy pipe on the border. Socks are critical--insist on sky blue. The whole rig shouldn't set you back more than $500, which is money well spent. I've gotten a lot of post-wedding use from my seersucker.
> 
> In case I didn't mention it, you should get your suit from O'Connell's--move fast, because they are already running out of sizes. Here is a link--note how much cleaner and better the seersucker looks without darts:


Wow! Thanks for all the information! I actually did not know that sack suits look better on big men. I'm 6'3" 260 and wear a 50L, so that definitely qualifies me.

unfortunately I just checked the website and they don't have a 50L. Dang! But, the rest of the advice is great! Thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the information! I actually did not know that sack suits look better on big men. I'm 6'3" 260 and wear a 50L, so that definitely qualifies me.
> 
> unfortunately I just checked the website and they don't have a 50L. Dang! But, the rest of the advice is great! Thank you!


Don't despair. Call the store tomorrow and speak with Ethan. Tell him it's for your wedding and he might have something sitting around that will work for you. O'Connell's is infamous for having lots and lots of stuff, most of which never makes the web. You could also try calling a J. Press store (forget the website, it's a disaster). These companies are really good at customer service--the Internet is a poor substitute for actually talking, especially when it comes to clothing. I'd recommend starting with the J. Press store in New Haven.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Ok. You all have convinced me. Either plaid long tie or bow tie with a fun pattern.


Some here you might look at. I have one, really like it a lot.

https://saltdapper.com/ties.html


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Jovan said:


> Some here you might look at. I have one, really like it a lot.
> 
> https://saltdapper.com/ties.html


I was unaware of this company, so thanks for linking them. They have some great ties! I wish they made their long ties wider, however.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I hadn't thought of that. My apologies.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Since you are at the time of year where seersucker inventory is low, if O'Connells and J.Press can't help, maybe Brooks Brothers or even Polo/Ralph Lauren (probably not a sack one there though) might have your size in one of its stores (call as suggested above and ask them to call around or at least check "the system").This has worked for me in the past. And they are probably on sale at both stores (don't be shy about asking - they want to move them out this time of year). Good luck


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Since you are at the time of year where seersucker inventory is low, if O'Connells and J.Press can't help, maybe Brooks Brothers or even Polo/Ralph Lauren (probably not a sack one there though) might have your size in one of its stores (call as suggested above and ask them to call around or at least check "the system").This has worked for me in the past. And they are probably on sale at both stores (don't be shy about asking - they want to move them out this time of year). Good luck


Not sure that I agree with this. If it is going to be darted, I'd stick with JAB.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Not sure that I agree with this. If it is going to be darted, I'd stick with JAB.


Agreed. Why buy another darted SS suit when you already have a perfectly serviceable one? Only reason would be if he wanted to wear a 2-button rather than the 3-button JAB, which I would actually prefer if I had to go darted.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Not sure that I agree with this. If it is going to be darted, I'd stick with JAB.


Fair point, but two thoughts. One, doesn't BB still make a sack version (I just assumed they did, but could be very wrong)?

And, two. I own a Polo one and there is absolutely no comparison in quality, drape, fit, movement, look and feel between it and the JAB. On sale, (and at this time of year, I've found stuff 40% plus another 15% almost for the asking), I got my Polo one for half price which brought it down to under $500 (granted about three years ago). The salesman in NYC found it for me in a store somewhere and had it shipped in free of charge.

For a wedding, when you really want to look your best, I personally would take a non-sack Polo over a sack JAB if the two were even in the same price orbit (and even if I already owned the JAB - they are timeless, so no big deal if you own two). I completely respect that the sack suit might be driving the decision and, if so, to my opening comment, fair point and no reason to go Polo. My view is that the quality will be visible to those who know and those who don't know clothes, they'll just sense that "it is a really nice suit that he is wearing." It will photograph better and, to me this is the key, I would feel better in it as it will be less stiff and more natural.

Again, though, if the sack is the driver, ignore all my silly thoughts.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Fair point, but two thoughts. One, doesn't BB still make a sack version (I just assumed they did, but could be very wrong)?
> 
> And, two. I own a Polo one and there is absolutely no comparison in quality, drape, fit, movement, look and feel between it and the JAB. On sale, (and at this time of year, I've found stuff 40% plus another 15% almost for the asking), I got my Polo one for half price which brought it down to under $500 (granted about three years ago). The salesman in NYC found it for me in a store somewhere and had it shipped in free of charge.
> 
> ...


Good points. Still, I say that sack should be the driver when it comes to seersucker. You are right that RL seersucker is much better than JAB. Among other things, RL (as well as BB) pays much closer attention to the darting than JAB, trying not to have two blue stripes meet in an OMG Y, then go boldly south. It's a subtler dart, or scar, but still a scar, I think. JAB shoulders also tend toward linebacker, so you have to be careful there.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh no! Help! I just tried on my suit and it's a 48L! It's too small! The pants fit, but the jacket is too small. I need a 8 or 10 inch drop. I need a seersucker (blue and white/ blue and cream). I already checked JAB and 50L is sold out! I can get something tailored or buy separates. But, the wedding is 60 days away.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Oh no! Help! I just tried on my suit and it's a 48L! It's too small! The pants fit, but the jacket is too small. I need a 8 or 10 inch drop. I need a seersucker (blue and white/ blue and cream). I already checked JAB and 50L is sold out! I can get something tailored or buy separates. But, the wedding is 60 days away.


I'll say it again: Call O'Connell's. When I got my wedding seersucker suit from them, it was altered and ready to go when I tried it on for my bride two weeks before the nuptials and she immediately noticed that the trousers had a different hue of blue than the jacket. How I and my tailor could have missed that remains a mystery. Ethan at O'Connell's made it right, although he had no obligation to do anything, given that I had purchased the suit two months previously and it had been altered. He shipped out the proper pants express and I looked like a million bucks for the ceremony.

O'Connell's does have a 50XL in stock. Get a measurement--you can get away with cutting an inch off the bottom.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just checked on line, O'Connell's has a 50XL and a 52L in stock (I'd call now if I were you).


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I'll say it again: Call O'Connell's. When I got my wedding seersucker suit from them, it was altered and ready to go when I tried it on for my bride two weeks before the nuptials and she immediately noticed that the trousers had a different hue of blue than the jacket. How I and my tailor could have missed that remains a mystery. Ethan at O'Connell's made it right, although he had no obligation to do anything, given that I had purchased the suit two months previously and it had been altered. He shipped out the proper pants express and I looked like a million bucks for the ceremony.
> 
> O'Connell's does have a 50XL in stock. Get a measurement--you can get away with cutting an inch off the bottom.


Wow! That is good service. I will call them. If I can't find a 50L this morning, Ill guess I'll have to try a 50XL and get it altered.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

https://hunterandcoggins.com/tops/hunter-coggins-seersucker-and-linen-suits

You might check these guys. I see a 50L listed in the drop-down. Only $275. I know this store. I lived in Asheville and stopped by the place from time to time. I'm not familiar with their suits. However, it's a very fine men's store, very good merchandise throughout. I can't imagine their suits would not be good.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Duvel said:


> https://hunterandcoggins.com/tops/hunter-coggins-seersucker-and-linen-suits
> 
> You might check these guys. I see a 50L listed in the drop-down. Only $275. I know this store. I lived in Asheville and stopped by the place from time to time. I'm not familiar with their suits. However, it's a very fine men's store, very good merchandise throughout. I can't imagine their suits would not be good.


I have purchased from them. You are right-good store. The OP is better off with a suit of the right size than trying to alter an XL. Comparing an L with XL the length of the jacket is different, the button point is different, the pocket placements are different. Similarly the pants rise is different. The most important thing in buying clothing is fit, second is fabric, third is construction. The right size in one style (darted) is better than a preferable style, (undarted), in the wrong size.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Paul fredrick has some as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

arkirshner said:


> I have purchased from them. You are right-good store. The OP is better off with a suit of the right size than trying to alter an XL. Comparing an L with XL the length of the jacket is different, the button point is different, the pocket placements are different. Similarly the pants rise is different. The most important thing in buying clothing is fit, second is fabric, third is construction. The right size in one style (darted) is better than a preferable style, (undarted), in the wrong size.


This is generally true. However, you can get away with taking some--not a lot--from a jacket, and no two manufacturer's sizes are the same. I am between a regular and short in many sizes and have gotten away with it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> This is generally true. However, you can get away with taking some--not a lot--from a jacket, and no two manufacturer's sizes are the same. I am between a regular and short in many sizes and have gotten away with it.


If I can't find a 50L, I might have the 48L altered. It fits except the waist is a little small.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And so... you're not taking my advice to call Hunter and Coggins.



Nobleprofessor said:


> If I can't find a 50L, I might have the 48L altered. It fits except the waist is a little small.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you call Press? I was in the Washington store yesterday and there was plenty of seersucker about. I can't speak to 50L specifically. Press is selling their ss suits as separates this year, which might actually work well for you.

JB


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I guess you can lead a horse to water, etc. I'd much prefer finding my size than trying to alter something, especially something as important as a suit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> And so... you're not taking my advice to call Hunter and Coggins.


I did check their website. I was going to order it from them. But, I started thinking that I have a seersucker suit that I have worn once in three years. Maybe I should save the $300 bucks and see if this suit can be altered. My father called me out of the blue and I explained my dilemma. He told me that it would all work out. Then a little while later, he called and said someone would be calling me later to explain how to take my measurements. I was Confused! After I talked to my Dad, he called his lawyer (my dad lives in Mississippi and his lawyer wears seersucker a lot in the summer) and got some information. Apparently there is an old guy on the coast that custom makes Seersucker suits for a lot of the lawyers down there. So, my father has decided he wants to buy a wedding gift for me and it's going to be a Made to measure by an old southern tailor who has been making seersucker suits for decades!

I have never had a MTM suit. So, I'm very excited! I do appreciate the advice and suggestion, Duvel!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, that is great. That is a wonderful wedding present from your dad! 

Any chance your generous father would consider adopting another son? You can tell him that I would be happy with just a seersucker jacket.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

One issue resolved. I thought I was definitely going to wear my white bucks. But, now I'm not so sure. Evidently, lots of southern gentlemen wear saddle oxfordsvwith their seersucker and the preferred coloring is tan and navy. Like these:




Or white bucks like these:



Mine aren't bass, th


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I would stick with white bucks. I think it makes for a cleaner look (sayeth I who wore brown and white linen specs with my seersucker suit today). If you get Bass, make sure it is not the Bass with tags on the outside that say "Bass." I hate those. White bucks are more a summer wardrobe staple, I think, than saddles, so if you don't have a pair, now is a good excuse to get them. They'll be nice and snowy white for the nuptials, which is quite appropriate, then turn a nice shade of ivory with time. eBay tends to be filled with white bucks, and this is the time of year to find good deals anywhere. You shouldn't have to pay much more than $100 or so.

And congrats on that suit. Really fab. Make sure you get it in plenty of time for tweaking. The odds that it will fit perfectly when it first arrives are low. Certainly don't look a gift horse in the mouth, but ask the tailor if he can do a sack. I should think that it would be easier than doing darts, so it could be a win-win.



Nobleprofessor said:


> One issue resolved. I thought I was definitely going to wear my white bucks. But, now I'm not so sure. Evidently, lots of southern gentlemen wear saddle oxfordsvwith their seersucker and the preferred coloring is tan and navy. Like these:
> 
> Or white bucks like these:
> 
> Mine aren't bass, th


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I would stick with white bucks. I think it makes for a cleaner look (sayeth I who wore brown and white linen specs with my seersucker suit today). If you get Bass, make sure it is not the Bass with tags on the outside that say "Bass." I hate those. White bucks are more a summer wardrobe staple, I think, than saddles, so if you don't have a pair, now is a good excuse to get them. They'll be nice and snowy white for the nuptials, which is quite appropriate, then turn a nice shade of ivory with time. eBay tends to be filled with white bucks, and this is the time of year to find good deals anywhere. You shouldn't have to pay much more than $100 or so.
> 
> And congrats on that suit. Really fab. Make sure you get it in plenty of time for tweaking. The odds that it will fit perfectly when it first arrives are low. Certainly don't look a gift horse in the mouth, but ask the tailor if he can do a sack. I should think that it would be easier than doing darts, so it could be a win-win.


I have HS Trask white bucks already and they are new. I just didn't feel like taking pictures ofbthem and uploading them to photo book.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I have HS Trask white bucks already and they are new. I just didn't feel like taking pictures ofbthem and uploading them to photo book.


Then you're set. Sky blue socks? As essential as they are classic with seersucker.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nobleprofessor- congratulations on your upcoming wedding. I wish you two the best.
There has already been some good advice on here, and it sounds like you are all set. We hope you will share photos when you return.
3/2, and others, offer plenty of good suggestions.

3/2, how you been? Did you ever get a new seersucker suit? How is that navy plaid hickey freeman coat working out? I would have worn the heck outta that thing.

This thread had me thinking, and so I thought I would wear something and take a pic. Seersucker can sometimes, depending on who you are and where you are, seem a bit much. So, one way to bring it all back to a quieter, less "fun" impression is with navy ties and darker shoes. 
To wit:
https://imageshack.com/i/id2da787j
not looking for a fit critique, as I know the pros and cons I have going on here- just wanted to illustrate a point about a way to accessorize seersucker that is a little less bold. But just for fun, who can spot something odd about the jacket? Here's a clue "pants that do not match" is not an acceptable answer, although that does an odd jacket make. First place winner will receive public recognition. Wrong guesses will receive hate mail


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

dorji said:


> 3/2, how you been? Did you ever get a new seersucker suit? How is that navy plaid hickey freeman coat working out? I would have worn the heck outta that thing.


I did not get a new suit. Mine arrived back from Arizona a couple days ago. I don't think the roll is as beautiful as it was originally, but it will have to do--certainly better than it had been. It's acceptable, I guess. The next step is to demand compensation from the cleaner--sending it across the country was not inexpensive. I am not optimistic. The last cleaner that ruined a suit (laundered the trousers of a poplin despite explicit instructions) made good eventually and wrote me a check--I was able to produce a receipt for the original purchase, which is another reason to have receipts emailed instead of handed over in paper. This cleaner may not care, given the building just went up for lease/sale and a new cleaner opened across the street in a brand new shopping center. I think that I will be sending 3/2 sacks to Arizona for cleaning in the future. I've had too many screw-ups, despite explicit instructions that consist of, I want it pressed exactly the way that it is now. It is more than $60 to send a suit for cleaning to AZ when shipping is considered, but I can't afford to lose any more suits. Absolutely maddening. Then again, I might try one more place. But before I do, I will ask to speak with the owner--the owner, not the manager--and explain the situation. If the owner cannot provide a personal assurance, then I'll have to go elsewhere. I'm not the only one. A friend who favors Italian and English cuts also cannot find a decent cleaner in the capital of Illinois. There are only two cleaners we know of that do their own cleaning as opposed to sending out to a processing center in another town. One of those two was the one that ruined the trousers of my poplin suit. The other does such high volume as to be unreliable. A lot of people use them because they're the cheapest, but that gives me the willies. The one my friend uses has a manager who knows without being told that it's been screwed up when it is taken off the rack and presented at the counter and so sends it back without having to be told. That's what counts as a quality cleaner around here. It's enough of an issue that I am considering abandoning 3/2 sacks. I've tried everything that I can think of short of personally accompanying the jackets to the pressing person so that I can witness the work.

That HF continues to be a staple. One of my better purchases.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I had my ss suit recently cleaned by a local cleaner, who was unable to do the job; had it taken into Chicago, where it was all quickly handled well. So I saved a suit here!

OP: your post reminds me of a wedding that my father and I attended; we arrived separately, and were both surprised to see each other wearing a SS suit! Kind of strangely funny. . .

At any rate, the bridgegroom's mother wanted the Perfect Wedding, which meant all the church pews had been given a once-over with Olde English. . . spotting the heck out of my suit! So it goes. 

Umm, given that this is in MEXICO, just take it easy. Wear a madras tie and a blue shirt. And sandals.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Captain America said:


> I had my ss suit recently cleaned by a local cleaner, who was unable to do the job; had it taken into Chicago, where it was all quickly handled well. So I saved a suit here!
> 
> OP: your post reminds me of a wedding that my father and I attended; we arrived separately, and were both surprised to see each other wearing a SS suit! Kind of strangely funny. . .
> 
> ...


The bolded-by-me above is painful. But here's the challenge, even if you noticed the oil before you sat down, what could you do? Be the "jerk" who won't sit in a pew because it will stain your suit? I went to a picnic last year, that was billed as nice / upscaled and wore a pair of expensive, off-white linen pants only to discover that we would be sitting on the grass (not blankets) and it had recently rained.

What could I do - be the "jerk" who won't participate because he won't get his pants dirty? Nope, I participated and said absolutely nothing, but have to admit, was conscious that my pants were getting stained the entire time.

Sometimes there is no win.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Captain America said:


> I had my ss suit recently cleaned by a local cleaner, who was unable to do the job; had it taken into Chicago, where it was all quickly handled well. So I saved a suit here!
> 
> OP: your post reminds me of a wedding that my father and I attended; we arrived separately, and were both surprised to see each other wearing a SS suit! Kind of strangely funny. . .
> 
> ...


I think the final plan is white shirt, blue pin dot BB tie (thanks ebay got it $7.50!) and cream and blue Saddle Oxfords -- with sky blue socks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Captain America said:


> Umm, given that this is in MEXICO, just take it easy. Wear a madras tie and a blue shirt. And sandals.


Sandals with a suit? You must be crazy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nobleprof, please tell us you're kidding about the sandals. 

I was going to ask for pictures of everything once you got it together, but now I'm not so sure I want to see.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Nobleprof, please tell us you're kidding about the sandals.
> 
> I was going to ask for pictures of everything once you got it together, but now I'm not so sure I want to see.


I'm not wearing Sandals. That was Captain America joking.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, got it. Well, pix then, please.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm not wearing Sandals. That was Captain America joking.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

No pics yet. Suit isn't done and the wedding is 2 months ftom yesterday.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Funny coincidence. Yesterday while thrift shopping, I found a Hunter & Coggins Seersucker just as Duvel had previously suggested. Unfortunately, it's not my size. It's a 44L. But, it is nice!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Funny coincidence. Yesterday while thrift shopping, I found a Hunter & Coggins Seersucker just as Duvel had previously suggested. Unfortunately, it's not my size. It's a 44L. But, it is nice!


Don't worry. You'll find one, NWT, in your size for $20 within a week of your new suit arriving. That's what always happens.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Recalled you query while watching this on Youtube and thought of you:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunter & Coggins has a good rep for their seersucker suits.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

xcubbies said:


> Recalled you query while watching this on Youtube and thought of you:


Man those guys know how to wear seersucker!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, we are off for the wedding in Mexico! Hopefully the Seersucker works out. It's perfect for the weather since it's going to be 95 degrees. I know it's after Labor Day, but my fiancé specifically wanted seersucker and its a destination wedding, so we can bend the "rules." I'll try to post pictures after we return.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Labor Day is a U.S. holiday, so you're good. 



Nobleprofessor said:


> Well, we are off for the wedding in Mexico! Hopefully the Seersucker works out. It's perfect for the weather since it's going to be 95 degrees. I know it's after Labor Day, but my fiancé specifically wanted seersucker and its a destination wedding, so we can bend the "rules." I'll try to post pictures after we return.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Well, we are off for the wedding in Mexico! Hopefully the Seersucker works out. It's perfect for the weather since it's going to be 95 degrees. I know it's after Labor Day, but my fiancé specifically wanted seersucker and its a destination wedding, so we can bend the "rules." I'll try to post pictures after we return.


You're fine with seersucker anytime you're south of the border. Good luck.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My wife won't let me post any of the wedding pics until she goes through them, approves them, and posts them herself on facebook. BUT, we did take one picture of me in the Seersucker. 

Before it is pointed out, I forgot my surcingle belt, so I had to wear a brown belt -- it's not ideal, but it was all we had. The pants are too long. I wanted no break or a quarter break. It was too late to fix it when we had to leave. This is also the last picture of the day. What you don't see is I have sweated through the back of this. It was in the 90's and rained the night before, so it was HOT.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Looking GOOD, Winthorpe!!!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

vpkozel said:


> Looking GOOD, Winthorpe!!!


Feeling Good Billy Ray!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

vpkozel said:


> Looking GOOD, Winthorpe!!!





Nobleprofessor said:


> Feeling Good Billy Ray!


I really enjoy that movie sartorially.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Dmontez said:


> I really enjoy that movie sartorially.


I enjoy that movie in every way!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

NP: you look great and congratulation on the wedding.


----------

